# Crystal Palace Overground Festival 2012



## JET1 (Apr 24, 2012)

Don’t miss this year’s Crystal Palace Overground Festival 16 June 2012 in Westow Park and around the Triangle. It will be a great day out for all.  In Westow Park, there will be a live music stage, a gourmet food market, arts and crafts stalls, and a performing arts space and kids’ arts workshops. In the Triangle, our lively local bars and shops will host stalls, gigs and DJs all day and late into the night. Our creative locals will be in full swing with an art market in Victory Place and more stalls in Westow Park. You will also find the best antique and vintage shopping in London at the Church Road market, Crystal Palace Antiques and our vintage hideaway Haynes Lane – it’s the perfect place to browse for incredible pieces at great prices.

Find out more and keep in touch with what’s going on at our website www.crystalpalacefestival.org. The festival gang look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 24, 2012)

on this ting


----------

